
Our Alien DNA - evo_9
http://www.dailygrail.com/Essays/2014/7/Our-Alien-DNA
======
daveslash
Interesting read from a historical perspective, but the idea of a message
hidden in DNA is far fetched to me - DNA is subject to the effects of
evolution and mutation which seem to me would make any message unrecognizable
after a billion years.

~~~
dekhn
Presumably, a sufficiently evil entity could Reed-Solomon or otherwise
erasure-code a message that could survive a long time.

But yeah, the analyses listed in the article are laughably naive.

